# Government Font, Digitized?



## Needles & Ink (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone know where can I find the "government " font or similar military style font anywhere?

I googled and still cannot find a site where i can download free. I cannot even find a site that is selling the font. I assume government is the old name and there is probably something new and modern that goes by a different name......

Need the font really bad right now.

Please copy and paste the links if anyone has a response


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Here is a site I use to find fonts. For really difficult ones, you can post a sample and members will help search for you. I've always had great success. 
WhatTheFont Forum MyFonts


----------



## chiliman (Jan 5, 2009)

dafont.com a great place to start. Also whatthefont forum is a super resource. That has NEVER failed me. Several weeks back I was able to track a very hard to find font. Within an hour I had several responses that were correct along with a link to find it. A great source for sure.


----------



## kbuntu (Jul 24, 2009)

1001 Free Fonts - Download Free Fonts
dafont.com
Free Fonts - Free Font Download - Cool Fonts
Find, try, buy and download fonts online : MyFonts


----------



## T Shirt Designs (Jul 21, 2009)

www.*1001freefonts*.com I love it!!


----------

